# No septic



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, so my wife and I are thinking about what options there are if we don't want to put a septic tank in. We are fine wife a outhouse but what do we do with other waste water from the sinks and the tub? I have heard of grey water system but don't really understand them. Can I do it myself and what is the cost. Any help would be great.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

do you have a large area you can direct greywater? Fruit trees, landscapping, are good areas to send the water. ideally you have mutiple areas to send the grey water with a couple of valves to divert the grey water to the driest areas as needed. 

Many states don't allow greywater, some allow it but it has to all be underground. If you are building a home, check your local regs. I think grey water is much safer than what the gov't fears, but your local code enforces are not likely to be swayed by my opinion.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Great thanks for info. We have 10 acres and have started an orchard as well as planted some hay this year. All of which is on the down hill slope of the home site. I was thinking of calling health Dept first of the week. Thanks.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bubbas Boys said:


> Great thanks for info. We have 10 acres and have started an orchard as well as planted some hay this year. All of which is on the down hill slope of the home site. I was thinking of calling health Dept first of the week. Thanks.


According to our local health dept official the only grey water is that coming from your laundry. everything else is considered black water and is supposed to be run through some form of septic system in most cases. Having ten acres to work with you may be in one of those exception cases and be able to do as you please with it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you are planning on having a well that supplies water to your home (via pipes), most jurisdictions require you to also have a septic system, even if you use an outhouse. The only way around this requirement (that I know of) is to have a well that you have to carry the water to your house from.

Some (Many?) states allow you to have a grey water system, but you must also have a black water (septic) system.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Here in my area, you have to have the septic system to get electricity!


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Travis in Louisiana said:


> Here in my area, you have to have the septic system to get electricity!


I'm not sure how that works. My septic system doesn't generate any electricity. :gaptooth:


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

It has to do with the permit. When the health inspector signs off on the septic, then the power company can hook up the power to your house.


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

I call all used water (dishes, laundry, shower) grey. I use it to water trees. Move it daily. No permits where I live, though.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

In WI it all goes in a holding tank for many new homes. And the septic pumpers report how much is pumped from your home - the state literally keeps track of your sewage and investigates if it drops off too much. What a racket.

There needs to be allowances for grey water systems in all states. It could save people a lot and save our water supply as well.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

MichaelZ said:


> In WI it all goes in a holding tank for many new homes. And the septic pumpers report how much is pumped from your home - the state literally keeps track of your sewage and investigates if it drops off too much. What a racket.
> 
> There needs to be allowances for grey water systems in all states. It could save people a lot and save our water supply as well.


Unfortunately the people who make money putting in septic systems can afford to lobby more effectively than people who dump perfectly good irrigation water on the ground. Until a few years ago above ground grey water was legal in FL, but now it has to be all below ground.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

In some Texas counties one can avoid having a septic system as long as an approved method of dealing with sewage is used (ie. composting or incinerating toilet, etc.). But I think all counties mandate a grease trap for the kitchen grey water, so even if you didn't have a septic system, you probably still have to put in an underground tank and lines.

But if your county does allow greywater use, consider reading the information on the Oasis site. http://oasisdesign.net/greywater/index.htm


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

When it comes to septic, waste water, grey water, black water what ever you want to call it. you have to check with your county health department / building authority. Dirt is not just dirt it varies across the country. You can have sand 300 feet deep till you get to the water table or you can have sand that is only 30 feet to the ground water. Lots of heavy clay that will not take water or Karst - limestone rock layers that has lots of holes/caves. If you have ever seen a brown icicle coming out of a limestone cliff with a home sitting on top over looking a lake that is karst. The problem the brown icicle is not just water and it is going into the lake. 

In Missouri all waste water is Black there is no grey. Some counties would allow you to have a septic system for the toilets -black water that complies with regulations and would not have an objection to a separate waste water system for the grey water ( sinks, washing machine , showers) once the grey water goes thru a septic tank and filter it could be used in a drip irrigation system to water trees. It works well but is expensive. You could also plumb everything together send it thru a anaerobic tank then a aerobic tank , filter and then a drip irrigation system. Many lake homes on very small acreage now have systems like this. 

A few counties in Mid Missouri would allow a septic system for the toilets and a lagoon for the sinks/showers. This lagoon water could then be pumped to water plants when needed. You would want a septic tank to take out grease and fats before the lagoon. 


Again check with your local health department but I doubt that you can legally have a grey water system and no septic system for the toilet in Illinois.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

CesumPec said:


> I'm not sure how that works. My septic system doesn't generate any electricity. :gaptooth:


I was told once by the electric company it is for their benefit... the guy explained it like this - a lot of folks used to put a mobile home on a piece of land and get a pole set. Just ran a line off the side of the hill for the drain. With that kind of setup, the trailer tended to disappear after a while, skipping out while owning the electric company for a couple of month's worth of bills. so, the electric company now won't set the pole until the septic is in, to protect their 'investment'.


----------

